# Worried about my low HCG levels - please help!



## nessykate (Aug 11, 2008)

Am 41 years old. 4 weeks pregnant after first IVF attempt. 3 blasto eggs implanted. My HCG levels are low and I'm a bit freaked out that it means I'm failing. Plus the hormones are making me cry every 5 mins and I'm struggling to find perspective. In the last five days, my HCG levels have been:
137 (10 days after transfer)
167 (11 days after transfer)
199 (13 days after transfer)
204 (14 days after transfer)

I know these are low but does it mean I'm in real trouble here? Am starting Dexamethasone tomorrow. Any and all thoughts or shared experiences of low HCG gratefully recieved. Am feeling really isolated and if I don't stop crying soon my dog is going to freak out as well. Thanks!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi nessykate.

Firstly,  on the  .

Secondly huni, your HCG levels are still rising which is a positive sign. Also, your clinic appears to be doing the HCG levels every day?? (Or near enough) From what I have read, HCG levels are supposed to approximately double every 48-72 hours. So, a HCG level of 137 on 10dpt rising to 199 at 13dpt looks ok to me. Yes, it may be low but you may have a late implanter. 

Obviously, everyone's HCG levels will vary between people and between pregnancies. Have a look at this thread:

Click here for Beta HCG levels

Here you will find lots of different HCG levels. Hopefully you will find some reassurance here.

Good luck

Mandy xx


----------



## smiles01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Hello NessyKate!

Glad you found your way here, hope you get some more answers to confirm what both Kitten & I have said
Best of Luck hun!
Thinking of you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## nessykate (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the reassurance. Have I mentioned that reading kind words of encouragement also makes me cry? God I need to get a grip!!!


----------



## kitten1 (Jan 1, 2007)

Hormones will do that to a girl!!   

You're more than welcome huni, thats what we're here for!


----------



## Hollybags (May 7, 2008)

As you'll see from my signature I had a far lower start and all is ok now! The dexamethasone really seemed to make a difference but I was started on it on the day of my positive HCG. 

Hope this helps to reassure a little!

HB, 8+4


----------



## nessykate (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow - hope the dexa has the same effect on me!! Thanks x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello nessykate, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

Firstly, congratulations on your 

As has already been said, HCG levels are supposed to double every 48 to 72 hours on early pregnancy. Your actual initial level is very good, although your doubling rate looks a little bit slow, but there could be a number of reasons for that and not all of them are bad news.

From my own experineces of looking about on FF, those pregnancies that do fail tend to start off with quite low levels and the doubling rates much slower than yours. I won't say that you are out the woods yet but,  they will pick up and you can remain cautiously optimistic.

Why don't you head on over to the Bun In The Oven boards while you are here, where you will be able to get reassurance and compare notes with other ladies in similar position:

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

You might also want to check these links out:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Loads of luck and  for a great outcome for you!

C~x


----------



## smiles01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Bump for NessyKate

Hope this has helped?  Hope you get a few more replies too?  Have you looked at any of the recommended threads too?

Stil thinking of you, please let me know if there is anything I can do, did you get your levels back from yesterday yet?  Hope they are everything hoped for
Huggles
Smiles xx


----------



## nessykate (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi ya Smiles

Thanks for the thoughts and support. Started the Dexa today. Levels only rose from 204 yesterday to 217 today. If the Dexa doesn't work, they think it might be a chemical pregnancy. Won't know for sure until the scan next week. Am trying to stay positive but if it is a chemical pregnancy, then it feels like one big cruel joke   Anyway, trying to be positive and hoping the Dexa will do its magic for my HCG levels between now and the 6 week scan. Hope all is going well for you. x


----------



## smiles01 (Jun 24, 2008)

Oh hun, I am so sorry, that would be terribly cruel.  I will be thinking of you and praying that this is not the case       
IVF is never an easy thing to undertake, I do so hope that the Dex works its magic for you, ta it easy now and get plenty of rest and relaxation.

 xx


----------



## nessykate (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Smiles 

HSG down to 95. Going in Monday for final blood test but it's all over and I've stopped all the drugs.   Turns out my immune system was attacking the embryos. I need to do IVIG next time. Am disappointed but remain optimistic for my second attempt, which I'm guessing will be in three months time. Any tips of what to ask in my review? Are things still going well for you? Please tell all the girls who were on our cycle that I wish them all happy pregnancies - it's lovely to hear successful stories. Thanks for your support. x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Oh nessykate, I am sorry. 

I know they say a BFP is a great sign even if it doesn't progress but, I know you are not feeling like it is right now. You're fab for feeling optimistic and you have every right to do so. You know you can do it now. 

You might want to have a look through these thread for ideas of what to ask at your review.

* Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Investigations & Immunology ~ *CLICK HERE

There's lots of very experienced members on the Immunology boards who, I am sure, will have some advice for you.

Can I just ask, which clinic are you at? There's not many who do IVIG in this country and you might find yours has a dedicated clinic thread which might be useful for asking specific questions too.

C~x


----------



## nessykate (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks Caz

I'm at the ARGC clinic under Mr Taranissi. Thanks for sending through the threads about IVIG and reviews etc. I'll take a look at these now. x


----------



## WendyD (Feb 28, 2008)

Hi nessykate

Just read your post hun and wanted to send you some    

xxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

nessykate said:


> Thanks Caz
> 
> I'm at the ARGC clinic under Mr Taranissi. Thanks for sending through the threads about IVIG and reviews etc. I'll take a look at these now. x


I thought you might be ARGC as I know there's only 3 or 4 clinics in the UK who use IVIG. One of the others, The Lister, the clinic I attended, also does IVIG. The one thing I do know about the ARGC is they are very good at getting ladies pregnant so you are in very capable and dedicated hands. We do have a whole clinic board for the ARGC here:

*ARGC ~ *CLICK HERE

Pop along and pick some brains and I am sure you will find plenty of support and information about IVIG there.

C~x


----------

